# need help with excavator purchase-Samsung?



## giannid (Feb 17, 2008)

I am needing to by a larger hoe to dig basements for builders. I am a concrete flatwork guy and have a few mini excavators and have been aproached by a few builders to dig basements. I have been traveling to a few auctions looking for a hoe in the Cat 312 range. I am trying to find one in the 30-35 k range and have found a few at auctions, but they were a little beat. Anyways, I found a Samsung LE130LC2 (1999) in my price range. The machine has low hours (1600), wrist o twist attachment, 32" bucket, 5' grading bucket, and is very clean. It was owened by the state of Alabama and I beleive the hours are accurate. I am a little concerned, because I know Volvo purchase Samsung and there not made anymore. Also, I heard parts are very expensive, but available. The machine seems to be as fast and powerful as the Cat 312 B I rent. I also figure I could sell the wrist o twist, because I don't need it. I figure this machine could be used for a long time with no major problems and is in the price range. I know the resale value on the Samsung will be bad when it is time to sell. Anyone have any experience with this machine? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Demo&Rebuild (Feb 4, 2008)

*samsung*

Hey there,
I understand that this seems like a deal, from my experience I would stay away. I have ran and owned just about all of em and the best experience I have had believe it or not was with kobelco. I know I'm going to get [email protected]@t from the cat guys but I had one and it's a little to expensive to fix. 'belco is a heavy machine, runs forever, easy to get parts for. Even though I think that samsung and kobelco are the same company I never had any luck with the 2 samsungs I have had. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## giannid (Feb 17, 2008)

I do own a Kobelco mini and it has always been a good machine. Parts do not seem to be cheap. I just know I will not find a machine the size of the Smsung for the money. It has low hours and it is cheap. What size Samsung's did you own and what was your bad experience with the machines?


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to agree, skip the samsung. I have several cat machines and a case excavator. The case has been a good reliable machine (it will probably blow up tomorrow for saying this) but I would never own another one.This may only be my local dealers but I hate my case dealer and couldn't get along better with my cat dealer. I get parts faster and cheaper from cat. I wouldn't have called myself a cat guy before but I think I sound like one. 
Thats my two cents. Ill shut up.


----------



## page (Feb 18, 2008)

do you like the cat you rent ? am looking at a 312 b


----------



## giannid (Feb 17, 2008)

The Cat is a nice machine, but they seem they are always priced higher. I really don't think they are better than any of the other big names like Deere, Hitachi, and Komastu.


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Must be a case dealer requirement to have lousy service. I would never take another Case machine if someone gave it to me, our Case dealer service it terrible if you get it back in two weeks it probably is not fixed right., The machine we did have was nice but the service was terrible.
Our john deere dealer has always gave us excellent service and parts support, can ask the mechanics questions and their bays are clean and usually empty.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

giannid said:


> I do own a Kobelco mini and it has always been a good machine. Parts do not seem to be cheap. I just know I will not find a machine the size of the Smsung for the money. It has low hours and it is cheap. What size Samsung's did you own and what was your bad experience with the machines?


Can I just clearify something. *All parts are expensive, period. *


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jmic said:


> *All parts are expensive, period. *


:sad:*Ditto!*


It's best not to break 'em.


----------



## page (Feb 18, 2008)

does anyone own a 311 or 12 pros cons? this would be a big machine for me been asking alot out of my backhoe thanks


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you say that it is cheap with only 1600 hrs, then buy it. Seriously, how often are you gonna use it ?? Buying a machine for more money may hurt ever month when that payment comes and you are not using it. If it breaks, then you fix it, no big deal. Just remember, all machines break.


----------



## Poolman (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 2001 Volvo 140 (rebadged Samsung). It is a great machine. Just like everyone said parts are expensive and all machines break. With 2400 hrs it developed a hydraulic leak at the center pivot between the upper and lower...lots of dough to fix, then on to the next job. It is what it is-hope it doesn't happen for another 2400(or more) hours.:w00t:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

DOOSON Daewoo. I hated these machines until this years model came out, so we bought a 340 and a 225 very quite and comfortable and very comparable to kamatsu. The price was so good on these machines new that it just didn't make sense to buy anything else. I have had experience with a 140 which is about the same size as a 312 and it is a nice machine as well. I would talk to your bobcat dealer since dooson bought bobcat, and demo a few. There is nothing wrong with samsung excavators and you know it didn't see to much hard action with the city.


----------



## bobcatexc (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't say much about the Samsung since I've always ran Deere/Hitachi, Komatsu and Cats. But you commented on the Samsung had a wrist o twist, if your going to be digging basements and cutting swales you don't want to get rid of it, that swivel is the cat's meow. You don't have to constantly reposition yourself to get level. If I was starting a business digging basements I would be looking for one, plus their usually expense at least a helac is.


----------



## giannid (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't end up buying the machine because I wanted a machine I could keep a long time and get parts easily in the future. The Volvo dealer told me they make the parts about twice as expensive as the Volvo machines so you buy a new Volvo. I decided to stay away since I don't want to get hosed on parts. It was a nice machine for the money($32000) with 2 buckets and the wrist twist. I am looking at the New Holland EH130 or Kobelco 135 right now-used. Quite a bit more money but I believe they will be beter in the long run. Anyone have any experience with these machines?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Kobelco 200 Mark IV with a 5.9 cummins. It has 6,000 hrs with no major problems. It is a little slow, but it is a beast digging. Our pilot pump is weak, we are gonna change that and see if that helps out.


----------



## bobcatexc (Feb 13, 2008)

Never really ran a Kobelco all I've ever heard is just what Rino commented on. Everybody says the have weak pumps that go out quickly. I believe the new New Hollands are Kobelco's. The only New Hollands you see in my area are backhoes or skidsteers.


----------

